# Oh Christmas tree, oh Christmas tree......



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

When do you set up your Christmas tree?  When do you take it down?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We usually set them up (we have a 9ft one for the front dinning room & a 6ft one in the den) the Sunday after Thanksgiving. It is quite an undertaking  But this year hubby and my son are hunting and wont' get back till late Sunday night. So we have to find a time this next week--good luck w/that w/all the kids activities and our work schedules!! Should be interesting.

I keep it up till hubby makes me take them down, usually sometime in January :laugh:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

We put ours up sometime in December. We don't have a set date for when we put it up, so I put Sometime in the Beginning of Dec. Sometime in the middle of Dec. and Whenever I get around to it..... Last year we were in the process of moving, so we didn't get our tree up until just a few days before Christmas. :/ Last Christmas was kinda hectic though, because we'd been remodeling the house and so it was still pretty dirty, and we hadn't really done much unpacking, so we were all sleeping on air mattresses with tons of blankets on because it was FREEZING cold (we were getting hard freezes, which is really, super cold for us Floridians)..... :laugh: Well, anyway... This Christmas we have beds to sleep in... hahahaa

We usually take our tree down sometime in early January. I don't like to keep it up for too long after Christmas, because it looks so bare and empty with no gifts under it.

Wow, Burns Branch! A 9 FOOT TREE?!?!? lol That's awesome!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, we got a great deal on the 9ft tree one year after Christmas. Our formal dining room has a floor to nearly the ceiling window and the tree looks gorgeous in that window. It is a "looking" tree though--white lights and tinkling/sparkly bulbs and ornaments. This tree is purely for "eye appeal" 

I LOVE the den tree which has all the homemade ornaments, ones my kids and I have made over the years and the cute ornaments. I love to set the den tree up near the TV so at night when we watch TV we can see the tree too  I always had such great Christmases as a child--I love Christmas!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I love Christmas too... It's definitely my favorite holiday. That 9 foot tree sounds gorgeous, but I agree that the ones with homemade ornaments are much nicer and more "homey".


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

My husband usually does it before thanksgiving....I'm lucky he doesn't keep it up all year long as xmas is favorite holiday!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

We try to put the tree up on the first day of Advent. It doesn't always work out that way though. I like to have little figurines and stuff under it instead of presents. The kids are all moved out so the tree is really just a present for me, DH, and Jesus. I love Christmas........


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

We don't really do a big tree any more (family decision) but my sister and I each have a small tree that we set up in our rooms. We still put all our other decorations out all over the house. I love Christmas!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I have an idea!....How about is we post pictures of our tree/holiday decor as it goes up. Can we use this thread?? :leap:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

That's a great idea Willow!! Yes, let's use this thread!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We put ours up sometime after the first of Dec. ...when we get some extra time!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I like to get mine right after Thanksgiving but that almost never happens anymore. Too much Black Friday shopping still going on. But we should have it by next weekend. We are kind of crowded around here these days so funiture has to be moved and such to make room.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We put ours up a day after Thanksgiving. We did not get around to it yesterday but are hoping to do it tonight ot tomorrow. Will post pics after it is all up


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We put ours up after Thanksgiving. We put it up last night  We used to do it on Thanksgiving night, but I go out shopping on Black Friday, and with the earlier shopping times the past 2 years we've been putting it up the day after Thanksgiving.
I have to put my Black Friday purchases under the tree - otherwise kids are too nosy. They know if it's wrapped under the tree, hands off or I'll take it back to the store. Heh...


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hehehe Guess what!? We're putting up our tree today!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Usually ours goes up the first day of December, but the last couple of years, it's been the first weekend in December. This year, everything is so up in the air, it will get done sometime before Christmas though!


----------

